# Groin post-op wound exploration



## FractalMind (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi, there's a pt who had right groin AV graft inserted for ESRD & came back to OR 1 hr later for "right groin wound exploration" with dx:"post-op bleeding" can you help me find the right CPT for the 2nd proc.? I have no access to OP report. the closest I got is 20103X00400=3 but that's for penetrating wound, not post-op.

Thanks!


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 16, 2009)

Check out CPT code 35860.

Julie, CPC


----------



## FractalMind (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks Julie!! this was easy but I guess I'm soo tired right now...

have a grrreaaat weekend!!


----------

